# MAC NC and NW question!!



## chocobon (May 18, 2007)

Alright so I noticed that alot of those who use NC foundations also happen to use NW concealers,so my question is why??

I'm NC 37-NC 40 and my concealer is NC too but I'm not 100% satisfied with it!!

Those who use that combo plz list ur shades and explain to me!!

Thnx!!


----------



## Colorlicious (May 18, 2007)

ok this is how i explaine it to customers. NC means neutral cool which is for people who have, yellow undertones in their skin. Like somebody who is olive, golden beige color skin. NW mean neutral warm which is for people who have red/pink undertones in thier skin, for ex. someone who is pink beige color. Now sometimes like if your covering like dark circles under your eyes take a look at what color it is (more of a greenish, purplish, dark brown shade). If it's like a dark greenish dark circle than u might want to use a NW concealer b/c red cancels out/is the opposite of greens. (check out an artist color wheel so u can see what i'm talking about) so that's why some people get diff shade. hopefully that helps


----------



## bella1342 (May 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Colorlicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok this is how i explaine it to customers. NC means neutral cool which is for people who have, yellow undertones in their skin. Like somebody who is olive, golden beige color skin. NW mean neutral warm which is for people who have red/pink undertones in thier skin, for ex. someone who is pink beige color. Now sometimes like if your covering like dark circles under your eyes take a look at what color it is (more of a greenish, purplish, dark brown shade). If it's like a dark greenish dark circle than u might want to use a NW concealer b/c red cancels out/is the opposite of greens. (check out an artist color wheel so u can see what i'm talking about) so that's why some people get diff shade. hopefully that helps Wow, I never knew this either, and you explained it great! This explains everything!... I need a nw concealer. Thank you!


----------



## KaseyB (May 18, 2007)

Yes it does explain everything. Thanks


----------



## beautynista (May 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Colorlicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok this is how i explaine it to customers. NC means neutral cool which is for people who have, yellow undertones in their skin. Like somebody who is olive, golden beige color skin. NW mean neutral warm which is for people who have red/pink undertones in thier skin, for ex. someone who is pink beige color. Now sometimes like if your covering like dark circles under your eyes take a look at what color it is (more of a greenish, purplish, dark brown shade). If it's like a dark greenish dark circle than u might want to use a NW concealer b/c red cancels out/is the opposite of greens. (check out an artist color wheel so u can see what i'm talking about) so that's why some people get diff shade. hopefully that helps Ditto. lol.
All associates tell me I'm NC but I always go home and find the color too dark or just, wrong. I tried NW and it matched better than NC in some cases. Why don't you try NW?


----------



## Nox (May 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ditto. lol.
All associates tell me I'm NC but I always go home and find the color too dark or just, wrong. I tried NW and it matched better than NC in some cases. Why don't you try NW?

That happens to me all the time. They will always try to sell me a wrong color (I swear the ladies at the MAC counters here do not know how to match brown skin at all), but I've learned enough now about my own skin type to follow my own eyes instead of somebody else's.


----------



## chocobon (May 18, 2007)

What a great explantaion Colorlicious,thnx so much!!


----------



## hypnotized55 (May 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Colorlicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok this is how i explaine it to customers. NC means neutral cool which is for people who have, yellow undertones in their skin. Like somebody who is olive, golden beige color skin. NW mean neutral warm which is for people who have red/pink undertones in thier skin, for ex. someone who is pink beige color. Now sometimes like if your covering like dark circles under your eyes take a look at what color it is (more of a greenish, purplish, dark brown shade). If it's like a dark greenish dark circle than u might want to use a NW concealer b/c red cancels out/is the opposite of greens. (check out an artist color wheel so u can see what i'm talking about) so that's why some people get diff shade. hopefully that helps What about C's! I am a C7, in studio fix, but it makes my face look ashy sometimes. Is this because I am not using foundation and concealer?


----------



## korina981 (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ditto. lol.
All associates tell me I'm NC but I always go home and find the color too dark or just, wrong. I tried NW and it matched better than NC in some cases. Why don't you try NW?

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That happens to me all the time. They will always try to sell me a wrong color (I swear the ladies at the MAC counters here do not know how to match brown skin at all), but I've learned enough now about my own skin type to follow my own eyes instead of somebody else's. ditto ditto ditto... i've come to the conclusion that most SA's think waaaaay too much into what racial group you belong to when they run over to their foundation testers with what they think is your match.... i mean i'm not *too* mad about it because sometimes they're too busy to have more than a quick glance but still...

anyway to answer your question i was initially matched to a NC40 . Bought and all. Everyone wanted to know how i gotten so tan all the sudden.

Finally found my perfect match in the MAC SFF and it was an NW25. (i don't use this anymore though because i switched to mineral foundation but NW25 was a perfect match)

So if the NC40 doesn't look right, ask to try the NW25


----------



## Colorlicious (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hypnotized55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What about C's! I am a C7, in studio fix, but it makes my face look ashy sometimes. Is this because I am not using foundation and concealer? does it look like ashy like ur face is dry ashy, or ashy like grayish?? if it's dry then girl u need to moisturize!!! b.c STudio fix is a powder foundation, u wanna make sure ur skin is moisturized so u wont see the flakes in ur skin, this goes out to any powder product, makes sense right?

If it's the color that's ashy ur probably in the wrong shade. how long have u been using this color? sometimes ur skin changes throughout the year (skin is usually lighter in the winter and darker in the summer if ur out in the sun), so if it's a major problem you should go to ur mac counter/store and get rematched.

I would've of told u to come to the counter i'm at, but i'm far away from ya hahaha


----------



## hypnotized55 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks so much! I think I am going to go back to the counter and have them redo my color!

Also, what do you recommend for moisturizing. I am new to all of this and just usually put on my makeup and go! Thanks so much for your help!

How far are you away, I will travel!!!


----------



## MakeUpbyRenae (Mar 5, 2012)

[SIZE=11pt]Hey guys, I was reading some of the comments and I just wanted to clear up a few misconstrued statements. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]As a makeup artist I just wanted to differentiate the difference between cool, warm and neutral skin undertones, and where exactly you would fall into.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Cool : they tend to have more of a pink/red (what we call rosy in the industry) or blue undertones.  Think Hilary Clinton[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Warm: green/olive and yellow/golden.  Think Jennifer Aniston and Courtney Cox[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Neutral: is a mixture of both, Angelina Jolie is a perfect example because she can fall into either.[/SIZE]


----------



## AliciaMLay (Mar 5, 2012)

> [SIZE=11pt]Hey guys, I was reading some of the comments and I just wanted to clear up a few misconstrued statements. [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]As a makeup artist I just wanted to differentiate the difference between cool, warm and neutral skin undertones, and where exactly you would fall into.[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


 MAC tends to be different from the industry standard. Their C and NC (cool, neutral cool) formulas all have yellow based tones, and NW (warm) are pink toned. I've never understood why that is, it can get confusing.


----------



## 4getmenotSreen (Nov 6, 2012)

hey everyone! im a indian, fair toned.. what kinda skin tone am I? how do I know if I'm pink toned, olive,etc?


----------

